# Python ID



## Lawra (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys  my partner just sent me this pic. It's our resident python which has been living in our roof and those of our neighbours for years. This is the first time we've ever seen it properly 

Any idea on what it is? I'm bummed I wasn't there to see it in person. It looks fairly large


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Oenpelli!

its a spotted python


----------



## Lawra (Aug 27, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Oenpelli!
> 
> its a spotted python



Haha that's what I said initially and got a smart alec response of "yes it does look spotty" lol!!!


----------



## phatty (Aug 27, 2013)

childrens or spotted is my guess


----------



## Lawra (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks guys  all the tenants around me have seen it before and always let it do it's thing. I'm hoping no one harms it, we're getting roadwork done in our cul de sac this week.


----------



## Firepac (Aug 27, 2013)

Antaresia maculosa - spotted python.


----------



## Firepac (Aug 27, 2013)

Remember, NO chit chat in ID forum... Keep posts relevant to identification.


----------

